# Circuito con entrada ana y salida binaria, tipo VU con salida binaria



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

circuito con entrada ana y salida binaria, tipo VU con salida binaria

alguien sabe si hay (muy importante , que sea comun) , de 4 bits. ?
o se aun vumetro con 4 salidas, o sea salida binaria.

si conocen avisenme, gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> circuito con entrada ana y salida binaria, tipo VU con salida binaria
> 
> alguien sabe si hay (muy importante , que sea comun) , de 4 bits. ?
> o se aun vumetro con 4 salidas, o sea salida binaria.
> ...



Un LM324 y cuatro o cinco resistencias en serie y lo tenés listo. El problema que solo usa 4 de los 16 dígitos binarios que se pueden conseguir. Si lo que necesitas es hacer una conversión A/D, mejor conseguí un ADC0804 que vale dos mangos, lo pones a que labure en modo autodisparado y solo considerás las cuatro bits menos significativos del bus de salida.
Este circuito no será de conversión flash como el de operacionales, pero si te bancás 100 microsegundos entre conversiones...es lo mas simple que podés hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2009)

gracias por responder ezevalla.
pero no me entra, andare tan pavo ?

ponele el CI que es un VU............ah...el LM324 no es un vumetro, es 4 OP.
y yo de OP ..nunca me meti......vengo esquivando el tema de OP de toda mi vida, siempre digital y asi zafe.

por eso mi idea era ver si usaba un Vumetro que tuene 10 o 12 salidas lineales o decimales por asi llamarlo pero la queria en binaria para poder disponer de solo 4 pines .

estaba buscando una solucion facil dentro de mis posibilidades.
PIC hace rato que no ando con ellos y no quiero dedicar el tiempo que me absorven.
un conversor A/D no lo habia pensado, no se que pines tiene, para simplificarlo.

me podes recomendar conversores A/D de 1 entrada y con 4 bits me alcanza, supongo que seran de 8 bits.
ahh.deben seguro venir con salida serial, como se va notando necesito  salida paralela.
que codigos son los "mas comunes " ?

saludos y gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ....por eso mi idea era ver si usaba un Vumetro que tuene 10 o 12 salidas lineales o decimales por asi llamarlo pero la queria en binaria para poder disponer de solo 4 pines .


Si esa era la idea --> A la salida del vumetro colgale un decodificador de prioridades. 
El 74147 es BCD y el 74148 de 3bits (para 4bit necesitas 2 en cascada mas una OR)


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2009)

gracias lo voya ver, no sabia eso de deco de prioridades.

miro la data, igual solo para saber , me cuentan si han usado que conversores A/D hay comunes con salida paralela .

gracias a todos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2009)

Conversores con salida paralela tenes los ADC080x
El ADC0800 es salado, de los otros, el ADC0804 es el mas comun.
La salida de los 801..805 es tri-state y estan orientados para ser conectados a un bus de datos con micros, pero se pueden usar solos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2009)

Lo que te dice Eduardo está OK.

El problema es que para generar 4 bits completamente decodificados, vas a tener que conectar DOS vumetros en cascada (cada LM391X tiene solo 10 salidas y vos necesitas 16 para pasar a 4 bits con todas la combinaciones ocupadas). Aparte de los dos vúmetros, necesitas los dos decodificadores de prioridad mas algunas compuertas para pegarlos entre sí. Claro que este esquema es un convertidor ADC FLASH de 4 bits....pero es un esquema muy complicadado para mi gusto. Yo usaría un ADC por aproximaciones sucesivas en modo free-running y tomaría cuatro bits del bus de salida. Esos 4 bits pueden ser consecutivos o alternados y estar ubicado en cualquier parte del byte de salida, dependiendo lo que quieras hacer. Esto es un solo chip (o dos si te hace falta usar un latch), una resistencia, un capacitor y unos cuantos cables Y NADA MAS....

Y el ADC...usá el ADC0804 es barato, bastante rápido y relativamente preciso...todo depende de para que quieras usar el circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2009)

Otra cosa. Para que necesitas una salida digital de tan pocos bits?
Porque una cosa es si necesitas codificar niveles equiespaciados o aprovechar parte de lo existente.
Pero si se trata usar menos bits nada mas por simplicidad en el cableado te conviene usar los codificadores/deco seriales HT12x.
O si se trata codificar eventos que ocurren con niveles arbitrarios de tension, es mejor hacerte una cadena de comparadores en los niveles de tension que te interesan. Vas tener la cantidad justa de bits y los niveles exactos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2009)

hola gracias por responder, voy a mirar esas lineas de cis que me han recomendado asi las tengo presentes para alguna aplicacion, hay tantos Cis !

lo queria por que un conocido me tiro la idea de eso que puse en este foro de controlar intensidad de luz sin perder color , conmutando 4 luces de valores binarios.
la idea inicial fue "leer un pote" pero luego de ver cis me di cuenta que era mas facil hacer un control up-down con pulsadores, si total ya hay cis contadores up-down.

de nuevo les agradezco las orientaciones acerca de esos cis los cuales me seriviran este fin de semana para estar entretenido mirandolos.(me iba a ir de viaje por :
http://en.sevenload.com/videos/jepQssV-Fleg-Master-Tlpizza
pero no consegui pasaje , asi que me quedo con la electronica


----------

